

Like your hair is on fire - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/08/like-your-hair.html

======
jasonbentley
Now I'm motivated. _yawns_

------
shafqat
I like this... we chose to go against standard advice and will be officially
launching to the public on Tuesday. Our sneak preview has been up for a while
but I really hope there will people around to spread the word!

~~~
thaumaturgy
If what Seth says is true, you might want to plan a second event of some kind
for about three weeks from now.

~~~
shafqat
You're probably right. But at the same time, we don't want to create
'artificial' events... Let's see how things go with the official launch.
Fingers crossed. Either way, its been a great ride so far!

~~~
thaumaturgy
Good luck! I can only imagine the excitement and anxiousness that you're
feeling now.

------
gms
Why are the next two weeks the slowest of the year? Please explain so that I
can pass the memo to my employer, as they are not aware of this fact.

------
whacked_new
I thought if you're seriously in competition, your hair should be always on
fire?

~~~
vnorby
I would hope not. Since hair grows at a speed of 1/2 inch/month and burns at a
speed of 1/2 inch/minute, you'd either need to start out with a lot of hair,
or risk spending most of your time applying a flame to fledgling hair sprouts
around your body. Or dispensing Rogain furiously. Both which would waste time.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Now we know why Seth Godin is bald.

------
bigbang
I like the end. "Finish it or cancel it".

~~~
stcredzero
No "Retry?"

~~~
bigbang
There can be a Retry (that is after finishing; but not put it in the shelf),
but "Finish or cancel" gives a sense of urgency to finish it.

------
kajecounterhack
Hair doesn't burn, right? It singes. So if your hair were on fire, it'd just
smell bad and make...smoke?

Actually, anyone have scientific explanations for burning hair?

~~~
narag
>Hair doesn't burn, right?

You just have to add a little of a flammable substance to it. I'd suggest
ethanol or gasoline.

------
iamelgringo
Why is this #1?

~~~
Alex3917
Seth might have only had 205 words worth of stuff to say, but then again he
only used 205 words to say it. There might have been a more insightful
paragraph written somewhere else on the Internet today, no doubt buried in the
middle of some four page article. But pound for pound it's hard to come away
from Seth's blog feeling like you haven't gotten your money's worth. That's
what makes him the best in the world at what he does, and that's what makes it
worth voting up.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I don't know from Seth, but I can see he's got a big fan club here.

The "Just do it" them has been oft-used on HN. In that sense, the theme of the
article was a re-run. (although perhaps a needed re-run?)

I just didn't get so much from the article. Glad you liked it. I'll keep my
eye out for future Seth goodness.

I am getting a little tired of the same dozen commentators on HN. I was hoping
we'd be a little more widely read than that.

------
rjett
It's the slowest two weeks of the year...does that mean boring posts like this
get to rise to the top of HN?

------
ojbyrne
I'm curious to see if he follows his own advice. Will check back in two weeks.

